# Gènere dels noms acabats en -or



## Dymn

Bon dia,

Darrerament he estat pensant (si tu, vés per on) en el gènere de la terminació _-or _de les llengües romàniques. Pel que es veu, en llatí (igual que en castellà i en italià) són paraules masculines, mentre que en francès (_-eur_) són femenines, gairebé sense excepcions.

En canvi, en català sembla haver-hi una certa vacil·lació entre un gènere i l'altre, no sé ben bé a què es deu.

Segons les cerques que he anat fent al DIEC:

Femenines:
_la suor, la calor, l'olor, la pudor, la blancor, la foscor
_
Masculines o femenines:
_valor, dolor, color, terror, horror, error, sabor, honor
_
Masculines:
_el vapor, el favor
_
Tots els noms d'aquesta llista de gènere ambigu modernament solen ser masculins (hi ha cap dialecte que els tracti com a femenins?), mentre que _vapor _i _favor _semblen ser universalment masculins avui en dia però en la llengua antiga també eren femenins.

A què es deu aquesta variació? Jo crec que d'aquestes paraules, les més patrimonials tendeixen a ser femenines mentre que les més cultes tendeixen a ser masculines. Potser això apunta més a una influència llatina o castellana en el gènere. Bé, potser no es veu gaire clar això però tenint en compte la pronúncia central de la r final (o almenys com ho diria jo) potser sí que hi ha diferència de si són heretades o apreses. Vegem:

/o/: _la suor, la calor, l'olor, la pudor, la blancor, la foscor, el dolor, el color_
/oɾ/: _el valor, el terror, l'horror, l'error, el sabor, l'honor, el vapor, el favor
_
En fi, què en penseu, o què en sabeu sobre això?


----------



## Doraemon-

"mentre que en francès (-eur) són femenines, gairebé sense excepcions"
Bueno, depén, els derivats agriculteur, acteur, dessinateur... són masculins, i en femení agricultrice, actrice, dessinatrice...
En canvi els no derivats: humeur, tumeur, vapeur, chaleur... són femenins, com bé dius.
En castellà sí que són gairebé tots (no sabria dir si tots, però ho sembla) masculins, però clar, s'ha de distingir en català entre:
-derivats que comparteixen sufix -or amb el català (agricultor, actor, receptor...) que també són masculins en francès i en català (formes variants en gènere), sent el sufix -or en tots casos sempre masculí (indica un agent, el que fa alguna cosa).
-derivats en -or en català però que en castellà no tenen aquest sufix, sinò un de femení (blancura<->blancor, oscuridad<->foscor...), que són en realitat un sufix diferent (característica d'alguna cosa, de fosc, de blanc...), sempre femení.
-paraules no derivades, que en molts casos prenen en català forma femenina (calor, pudor...) o masculina (error, humor, tumor...), que són masculines en castellà i femenines en francès.
Els dos primers casos no crec que tinguin més misteri, hi ha una simple acció de diferents sufixos, però que ja deixa fora alguns dels teus exemples. L'últim sí que es més interessant, i el que veiem són semblances de gènere tant amb el castellà com amb el francès segons el cas. Potser vingui d'una evolució "intermitja" del català des del llatí entre la branca del francès i la de les llengües ibèriques, o potser per influència més tardana de qualsevol de les dues. Seria interessant veure com és en occità.
No crec que el tema de la pronunciació de la R tingui molt a veure amb l'origen, sinò amb l'evolució posterior dialectal, tenint en compte que en el valencià es manté sempre el so de la R final, el que faria pensar que també a l'oest del principat al menys als segles XIII i XIV, del qual deriva directament el valencià, també es pronunciava, tant en masculí com en femení. Seria més lògic pensar que la desaparició de la R final en les formes femenines i no en les masculines va ser per tant més tardana.


----------



## Dymn

Evidentment, el sufix d'agent (p.ex. _actor, _en francès _acteur_) és masculí perquè es refereix a un mascle, no té més misteri i per això no n'he posat cap exemple.

Quant a lo del sufix per formar adjectius a partir de noms, tens raó, són tots femenins. Però jo afegiria que és perquè són creacions internes de la llengua (ja que es formen a partir d'adjectius catalans i no pas arrels llatines), i també ho mostra això que dic de la pronúncia de la r.

Potser estaria bé tenir més exemples. N'hi ha que queden una mica camuflats, com ara _por _(femení, r muda en català central, del llatí _pavor_), o d'altres que trenquen la norma en francès (perquè _amour _acabat en _-our _i masculí?), tot i que bé, això tampoc toca en aquest fòrum.

No acabo d'entendre què vols dir amb això de la r. En algun moment de la història de la llengua (posterior a la conquesta de València segurament) en oriental i nord-occidental la r final va desaparèixer a final de paraula, tot i que a Catalunya la pronunciem en certes paraules (algunes com ara _mar _o _cor _on intueixo que es va mantenir per a fer-les més distingibles), i algunes més. El cas és que té sentit que se solgui a mantenir a les paraules apreses del llatí més que a les patrimonials que han patit tots els canvis fonètics que hi ha hagut pel camí. De fet a les femenines trobem alteracions (_odor > olor_, _sudor > suor_, _putor > pudor_), mentre que totes les masculines tret de _sabor _han quedat intactes, malgrat que no sabria dir quins canvis fonètics i podria haver amb -l-, -rr-, o -n- entre vocals. Bé, no estic segur del que dic, per això ho comento.

El dubte que em queda és l'extensió geogràfica i històrica del femení als noms als que el DIEC atorga ambdós gèneres. Em sona haver llegit un text de Dalí (empordanès per tant) on feia _valor _femení. Algú en sap res?


----------



## Doraemon-

Vull dir que partint d'una arrel comuna a tots els dialectes on la R es pronunciava en tots els casos, i ja hi havia paraules llavors comunes com "valor", em costa imaginar poder explicar que la R sigui o no muda per fenòmens de transformació posteriors en funció de el seu origen llatí o venir d'un préstec, o en relació amb el gènere. Tampoc no estic segur, vaja, de fet jo és que les pronuncio totes, no seria el més adient per explicar-ho . I sobre Dalí no sé, no em sembla un lingüista molt reconegut, i es podria explicar en que va estar a França molt de temps, on és femení: la valeur, o potser fins i tot per alguna extravagància seva.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bon dia, se'm permet intervindre?
Això que diu en Dymn de les erres mudes ha de tenir trellat per força, crec jo. Primer, caldria tenir en compte que el català d'aleshores no era un bloc estàtic i que, de fet, hi ha quelcom que m'indica que els parlants de l'època dubtaven a l'hora de pronunciar-la o no. Aquest quelcom és el fet que la gran majoria de dialectes no fagin aquesta erre (és correcte, dir-li així?), fins i tot alguns de tan distants com el lleidatà i el mallorquí. Si prenem el nord-occidental com a germen del valencià, podem hipotetitzar que aquest dubte era especialment comú en occidental i que, després, la influència aragonesa en el Regne de València i la barcelonina a terres més al nord (fins més enllà de Tortosa, crec, fins i tot depassant el Sénia) va fer desgallar cada cas en sentit oposat. Tanmateix, cal remarcar que aquest és un canvi molt freqüent en moltes llengües i podria haver estat un canvi espontani.
  Prenguem però com a hipòtesi que tal dubte existia. Aleshores, aquest només s'aplicaria en les paraules d'ús popular del romanç, que no són necessàriament les que surten en escrits. Vull dir que potser hom ja escrivia «valor» en texts, però el mot «vàlua» també existeix i pot ser que fos realment el mot patrimonial emprat pel poble. En aquest cas, fins i tot havent ja passat a l'ussatge popular, aquestos tèrmens mantindrien la erre final provinent del seu origen culte. Val a dir que segons l'Alcover-Moll, totes es pronuncien sense erre a Balears (serem els catalans els més conservadors aquesta vegada?).
   Caldria també dir que el DCVB també indica que  «vapor» i «favor» també s'escriviren en femení en algun temps remot, conjuntament amb el masculí.
   Ara ve l'hora de fer la comparació amb d'altres llengües. D'una banda, algú ha mencionat l'occità: jo no el parlo i no puc generalitzar, però a l'escola ens vàren fer llegir un poema dels primers trobadorescos que s'intitulava «Ab la dolchor del temps novel», crec que s'entèn. D'altra banda, en castellà medieval es solia fer servir el femení per a les paraules acabant amb «or»: «la calor», com diu el «Romance del prisionero», per exemple. El pas al masculí fou més tardà i probablement influencià el català en algun moment: fixeu-vos quins mots de la llista són calcats als castellans i quins no ho són.
   En resum: dedueixo que els mots patrimonials tenien tendència a fer-se en femení, com en gairebé tots els romançs (occidentals) i que, de masculins, n'hi ha de dos tipvalorD'arrel culta

Patrimonials influenciats pel castellà post-medieval
Espero haver aportat alguna coseta de valor, un granet de sorra.


----------



## Dymn

Gràcies Quelcomiste

No havia pensat en el _calor_ castellà, que encara avui es fa femení dialectalment. El castellà medieval eren femenines aquestes paraules? Llavors té sentit el que dius que el canvi va ser prou tardà com per a afectar el català considerablement, o potser el pas no va ser simultani a totes dues llengües.

Per cert, em sembla que se t'ha tallat el missatge, quan dius "n'hi ha de dos tipvalor" 



LoQuelcomiste said:


> erre (és correcte, dir-li així?)


Sí, bé, a mitges. No per l'IEC, però sí per l'AVL, que accepta tant _erre _com _erra. _De fet dona preferència a _erre.

Erra _no deixa de ser una grafia potinera per tal que els orientals pronunciem la segona vocal neutra en comptes de e tancada que és com es pronunciava i es continua pronunciant majoritàriament. I és una grafia que, a parer meu, margina els occidentals, que no tenen cap motiu per a fer-la com una a ben oberta. Per tant em sembla perfecte que l'AVL accepti _erre _i també ho hauria de fer l'IEC. De fet, i crec que ho va assenyalar Rovira i Virgili, en català s'ha dit tradicionalment _ef, el, em, en, er, es_; l'afegiment d'una vocal es deu a la influència del castellà, del segle XIX sembla. Però bé, ara ja deu ser massa tard i el que caldria és acceptar aquesta _-e, _potser fins i tot donar-li prioritat, i continuar insistint que els orientals la fem neutra. He trobat aquest article interessant que parla de la història del nom de les lletres en català.


----------



## Penyafort

Probablement s'hauria d'anar mirant la diacronia de cada mot. Com s'ha apuntat, sembla ser que gairebé totes, _vapor _i _favor _incloses, eren femenines en català antic, i que molts dels que avui dia són masculins en castellà també eren femenins -o dels dos gèneres- en la llengua medieval (_se muestra la color en vuestro gesto; quando vieren que la sudor fuere cogida..._). Imagino que les raons per canviar-ho o decantar-se pel masculí podrien ser diverses: rellatinització, evolució interna per analogia o distinció, influència externa antiga, etc.

Ja que també s'ha preguntat, pel que fa a les llengües immediatament veïnes, concorden força amb el català o fins i tot conserven més el caràcter femení medieval.

- en *occità*, totes les esmentades són femenines
_la susor/sudor, la calor, las odors/aulors, la pudor, la blancor, la foscor/escuror,
la valor, la dolor, la color, la terror, las orrors, las errors, la sabor,
la vapor, la favor_;_
_
l'única que sembla tenir els dos gèneres és _onor_​- en l'*aragonès medieval*, totes eren femenines sense excepció:
_qual dueno get en*a* honore...
sean deffendidos de la pluvia et de *la* calor..._
_et era tanta l*a* pudor del bestiar que matavan..._​- en l'*aragonès modern*:
_amor _és sempre masculina;
_color _pot ser de tots dos, però només masculí si es substantivitza l'adjectiu: _lo royo _'el vermell';
_pudor_, com en català, varia segons el seu significat: _lo pudor _'el pudor'; _la pudor_ 'la pudor';

però la gran majoria dels mots referents a sensacions, sentits i entitats volàtils es continuen considerant femenins:_ 
la sudor, la calor, la frescor, la fredor, la dolor, las errors, la picor, las agrors, la claror, la honor, la verdor, etc. _
(Molts dels aragonesos castellanoparlants també en fan alguns d'aquests en femení: _hace mucha calor, qué olor más buena_)​


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Dym, gràcies per informar-me sobre la «erre». Així doncs, seguiré escrivint i pronunciant «erre» o, eventualment, «er»
D'altra banda, és cert que hi havia un esguerro en el meu escrit, és que faig servir el mòbil i...

On diu 





> n'hi ha de dos tipvalorD'arrel culta
> 
> Patrimonials influenciats pel castellà post-medieval


Volia dir que n'hi ha de dos tipus:

D'arrel culta
Patrimonials influenciats pel castellà post-medieval
Ara (que he llegit la següent resposta) hi afegiria una tercera opció:

Homònims que es diferencien pel gènere (pudor, p. ex.)


----------

